# Cannot receive email messages in Outlook



## matius (Jul 7, 2006)

I just changed ISP - now with BellSouth and my Outlook 2003 no longer receives email.

I use my websites email address, so I set incoming mail server to mail.mywebsite.com (which is correct), and the outgoing mail server to mail.bellsouth.net. 

I just can't understand why I no longer receive mail. To start, is this something I should go to my web host about? Or is it an Outlook issue.

The bellsouth portion is working obviously since I can send emails.

Prior to changing ISP's I had mail.mywebsite.com for both incoming/outgoing, but that no longer works for whatever reason.

Any help is much appreciated! I tried setting a new Outlook profile and turning off my anti-virus as well.


----------



## HNBallarat (Mar 17, 2006)

Try going to your account setup and enable smtp authentication and ticjk the box that says use the same settings as my outgoing/incoming.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you checked with your ISP that the server names are correct? Some ISPs use pop or pop3 for the incoming mail and smtp for outgoing.In my case, the incoming and outgoing servers are pop3.blueyonder.co.uk and smtp.blueyonder.co.uk respectively.


----------



## matius (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions, but both are a no go...


----------



## matius (Jul 7, 2006)

A side note, from my web host:

_If this does not work it is possible that your ISP is blocking outside e-mail servers so that you must use their outgoing e-mail servers. This is done by the ISP in an effort to block SPAM. MindSpring and AT&T are known to be ISPs which do this. If your ISP does block outgoing e-mail servers you can use the Web Mail feature in your Cpanel to send/receive e-mail.

...your ISP has blocked it and is forcing you to send e-mails though their ISP's e-mail servers instead. That we cannot do anything about._

Does this mean that I will not be able to use Outlook to receive email from my website??? Does that make sense to anybody?


----------

